# Erm...my sonic ate half a cockroach~



## Shuyun1980 (Feb 28, 2012)

Like the title mentioned...should i be concerned?
My vet said that they will get worms from eating cockroaches, anyone has this issue before?
Btw the poor cockroach was still alive....*shudders*


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I doubt it. Cats are fascinated by, and often eat, bugs. I've never heard that any particular bug is harmful to them, unlike the long list of plants that can be poisonous to them.


----------



## Mimosa (Dec 2, 2010)

My main concern would be worms.
Cats can get worms from eating fleas too, or lungworms from eating snails, etc, so contracting some kind of worm from eating a cockroach could be a possibility.
Deworming with a broad spectrum wormer to be on the safe side can do little harm.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Only half? Was he full or is he a light eater?


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

hal1 said:


> Only half? Was he full or is he a light eater?


Well obviously he ate the better tasting half... but now I'm curious to know which half he left behind!

My Moxie loves to catch and eat flies, which get into our place during the summer. Both my cats eat spiders (for which I am EXTREMELY grateful) and most other creepy crawlies that make it into the house. It's never hurt them before, but mine do get Revolution every month. If you do decide to use a dewormer make sure you get it from your vet. I would never ever trust the stuff they sell at the grocery store.


----------



## Shuyun1980 (Feb 28, 2012)

well he only had half the cockroach reason being my dad saw him acting funny and upon further investigation then realised what was actually transpiring and threw away the uneaten head half *still alive...yucks* 

And i think since i first made this post, he has eaten several more cockroaches......we found a single cockroach leg last night on the kitchen floor and my wife today saw him pouncing on another one in the afternoon *pounced on it quite a few times actually* until it was dead *well i hope it was dead* before eating it......

My wife is normally terrified of cockroaches but she actually phoned me and told me that Sonic growled/snarled/hissed at her while she was trying to get the cockroach away from him...she actually sounded sympathetic for the cockroach~

Personally im not that worried about Sonic eating cockroaches, im more concerned about the growling part at my wife today~
The only time he hissed at us was the first 2 days when we found him at 4weeks old and brought him home, since then he has never hissed or growled at any of us until today......is it a normal reflex behaviour to prevent his fun/food from escaping his reach? or are there real serious problems underlying it?

I decided im going to deworm him monthly btw~
Gonna check with the vet in another 3 weeks as he just had a deworming medicine recently after his first vaccination~


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Sonic is what.. 4 months old now? can't remember. But growling when in hunting mode is not uncommon in the younger kitties. as seen by anyone who is feeding raw. it is "usually" a grown out of behavior. Basically your wife took away his hard earned prey he hunted on his own and he was displeased. Have her give him a favored treat when she removes the cockroach, that way he learns that he is not losing out on a prize he worked for, and maybe he will start trading the roaches for a treat instead of eating them. he may not want to give them up at first, but keep at it.


----------

